# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Various Other Cichlids >  Chiclids

## Nemo

LoL for all i know chiclids are some aggressive fish  :lol:  
had a nice community tank long time ago when didnt know nothing about fish :Mad:   put some chiclids in a community tank with mollies, guppies etc/.  :lol:  next morning all the mollies guppies were gone!!!! Dissapeared l :lol:   :EEK!:  
Next was the ammonia levels didnt know nothing and it all came down as all the fish passed out.....due to high levels of ammonia chichlids were producing.

----------


## berley

This family is unique to its diversity, for size, shape, swimming levels and behaviour. Body shapes range from the disc-like Discus, to the long and pointy Checkerboard. These fish can be very colourful, although many fish in this family get to a very big proportion. One of the most frustrating things about cichlids - although you can get them to breed, they can be very territorial when spawning. 

this is the fish i was telling you about Nemo  :Smile: 

Kribensis (Pelvicachromis pulcher): A very attractive Cichlid, and a very popular fish, as it only grows up to 3-4". It would form pairs, and then into a close-knit family, which would then defend its territory/eggs.


Size	Origin	Ease of keep	Food	Temp	Type
90 mm	Africa	Easy	All foods	24 C	Tolerant

----------


## pokergirl

I find Malawi's the most interesting. You can get a similar effect of colours and shape as a Marine tank without the expense and time consuming effort. They are aggressive fish and mouthbrooders which is extremely interesting, if a little frustrating when the females swallow the eggs or refuse to let go of them. I currently have my first fry safely in a nursery tank.

----------

*Brian1976* (05-05-2017)

----------

